# venetian on fireplace



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Looks like we've finally dipped our toes into the res. repaint market. It's definitely a different ball game, no where near the speed of new construction, but so far our first job didn't go that badly. 

I will admit it took a little longer than I had projected, but that's not the first time. 

Customers loved the finish, just couldn't stop gushing about it, so I guess that means we did a good job? :yes:

*Before:*


















*Priming Process:*



















*Second Coat:* First one gets applied with second coat ontop.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

*Finished Bench:* This was attached to the fireplace. Came out nicely with lots of movement. 



















*Almost there...*











*Done:


















*


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Cool! But God that is a hideous fire place.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

It's s different design. It's what they call kiva style. A southwest thing.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Did the bench and the fireplace have the same finish. It's hard to tell on my tablet the picture don't blow up very big. If so that's really cool. Looks like a lot of work! I like the Kiva fireplace. Pretty cool. Kinda dr Seuss


----------



## kallywall (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful work guys! What brand of venetian plaster to you recommend? What did you use for a primer? What should I charge?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Damon T said:


> I like the Kiva fireplace. Pretty cool. Kinda dr Seuss


I was thinking more Flintstone ish, but Dr. Seuss is applicable as well.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I was thinking more Flintstone ish, but Dr. Seuss is applicable as well.


Haha. Hey that's the builder's problem.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

kallywall said:


> Beautiful work guys! What brand of venetian plaster to you recommend? What did you use for a primer? What should I charge?


We just used venetian from Lowe's. Aka fake venetian, but people want that look all the time once they know what it is.

Primer was multipurpose from sherwin.

Price depends on complexity not just sqft. It ain't cheap though, tell you that. Fireplace like that probably run about $800ish. Material and all.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow nice finish you could charge 5x that in the hamptons for venetian plaster


----------

